# Tarjeta Sanitaria Andalucia



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

By the end of this year, we will have had our Tarjetas Sanitarias for five years. Can anyone tell me if they have to be renewed (there is no expiry date on them), and if so, are replacements sent out automatically or is there a process to request a new one (I've looked online and can't find details of a replacement process, other than for lost/stolen/damaged ones)? I just wondered because I've noticed in the farmacia that most people's cards are red now, and ours are green.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

At present U.K. pay 4,700 € per year for each of those who get ‘free’ health care. There are also payments, on a sliding scale, for their dependants which depends on their age. 

Brexit might change all that but at present no one knows what will happen

Keep your fingers crossed and all will be well !!!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Juan C said:


> At present U.K. pay 4,700 € per year for each of those who get ‘free’ health care. There are also payments, on a sliding scale, for their dependants which depends on their age.
> 
> Brexit might change all that but at present no one knows what will happen
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed and all will be well !!!!!


Yes I know - I am not asking about our future entitlement to healthcare post-Brexit. I'd just like to know whether, if the system continues as at present, our actual card needs to be replaced or does it just continue indefinitely. I thought someone who had had a tarjeta sanitaria for many years might be able to tell me if it needs to be changed, or not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Yes I know - I am not asking about our future entitlement to healthcare post-Brexit. I'd just like to know whether, if the system continues as at present, our actual card needs to be replaced or does it just continue indefinitely. I thought someone who had had a tarjeta sanitaria for many years might be able to tell me if it needs to be changed, or not.


If there's no expiry date then it doesn't have to be renewed. 

I 'lost' my old card when we moved last year & when I moved to a different centro de salud they issued me with a red one. 

If I hadn't 'lost' the old one, I'd still be using it - I'd had it much longer than 5 years.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I've used the same card (in Andalucia) for a good 20 years. During that time my status has changed back and forth frequently, either working on contract or unemployed. The card has stayed the same, I've never done anything to update any changes in my status, and I've always been treated no questions asked.

My card is red, by the way. My doctor told me that the green cards are little by little replacing the red ones. My husband's card (red) broke about 5 years ago and needed to be replaced, and they sent him a green one.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> I've used the same card (in Andalucia) for a good 20 years. During that time my status has changed back and forth frequently, either working on contract or unemployed. The card has stayed the same, I've never done anything to update any changes in my status, and I've always been treated no questions asked.
> 
> My card is red, by the way. My doctor told me that the green cards are little by little replacing the red ones. My husband's card (red) broke about 5 years ago and needed to be replaced, and they sent him a green one.


Now that's odd. 

We were told that the red ones were replacing the green ones!

My old one was green


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> Now that's odd.
> 
> We were told that the red ones were replacing the green ones!
> 
> My old one was green


You are in Valencia though. Different system?

We have had our green Andalusian tarjetas for more than 5 years. No requirement to renew them AFAIK. I’ve never seen a red one.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

xabiaxica said:


> Now that's odd.
> 
> We were told that the red ones were replacing the green ones!
> 
> My old one was green


But you aren't in Andalucia. The health cards are specific to each region.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> At present U.K. pay 4,700 € per year for each of those who get ‘free’ health care. There are also payments, on a sliding scale, for their dependants which depends on their age.
> 
> Brexit might change all that but at present no one knows what will happen
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed and all will be well !!!!!


ONLY if they are in receipt of an S1.

For those who were here pre 2012, they get free health care with no monies being handed over from UK


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone, it's good to know they don't need to be renewed. The "green or red" will remain a mystery, then. Alcalaina, almost everyone I have queued behind at the farmacia to collect my medication seems to have a red card these days, which is what prompted the question as I wondered if they were a newer version and yet lots of older Spanish people seem to have them.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Thanks everyone, it's good to know they don't need to be renewed. The "green or red" will remain a mystery, then. Alcalaina, almost everyone I have queued behind at the farmacia to collect my medication seems to have a red card these days, which is what prompted the question as I wondered if they were a newer version and yet lots of older Spanish people seem to have them.


No clue on the JdA website, it just says this:



> La Tarjeta Sanitaria de Andalucía *tiene varios modelos vigentes y todos ellos son igualmente válidos* tanto para identificar a la persona titular como para permitir el acceso a la información que consta en la Base de Datos de personas usuarias del Sistema Sanitario Público de Andalucía.


Nothing about having to renew it either, just info on how to get a new one if you lose it.

Tarjeta Sanitaria de Andaluc?a - Servicio Andaluz de Salud


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> No clue on the JdA website, it just says this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd seen those before resorting to asking the forum. As long as my card keeps working I'm not that fussed about what colour it is, just idle curiousity.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kalohi said:


> But you aren't in Andalucia. The health cards are specific to each region.


Ah, but these red cards are for national use, not just for Valencia.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ONLY if they are in receipt of an S1.
> 
> For those who were here pre 2012, they get free health care with no monies being handed over from UK


Yes, we benefited from the 2012 law change and were (after a battle with the local INSS office) given SIP cards even though we were not UK State pensioners. I was advised, however, that when I reached 65 we should apply for S1s and register again (my wife is four years younger than me). We followed this advice and were given new SIP cards.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

I had a red one but it had started to fade quite badly as had my husbands. Just handed them to our local Farmacia and she arranged new ones for us which arrived in the post my new one was now green. Think maybe red ones for dependants


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Beach buddy said:


> I had a red one but it had started to fade quite badly as had my husbands. Just handed them to our local Farmacia and she arranged new ones for us which arrived in the post my new one was now green. Think maybe red ones for dependants


I'm not a dependant - I'm the main autónomo payer - my new one is red!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Beach buddy said:


> I had a red one but it had started to fade quite badly as had my husbands. Just handed them to our local Farmacia and she arranged new ones for us which arrived in the post my new one was now green. Think maybe red ones for dependants


I am registered as my husband's dependant, but my tarjeta sanitaria is green (as is my husband's).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& here in Murcia ours are maroon! & need renewing, for anyone, every 4 years. 
That ensures dead people, etc; can't have there cards continually used, which was a major problem prior to the revamp & payment system being introduced ,especially in Andalucia.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Mines green 

It’s dependent on regions


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Ours are green


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

My horse's one is also green! LOL

Her previous owner was French, saw Junta de Andalucia on the card and promptly called the horse Junta as he thought it was her registered name.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

My
First anadalucia card was red and white which was replaced by them for green and white one

Your question. No as far as I am aware you do not need to renew the card. I haven’t done so in the twenty five plus years I had mine


----------

